# Rekursion Erklärung Java



## java.asker123 (23. Feb 2016)

Hallo ich bin ein JAVANeuling und brauche Die Rekursion Bei Java Für die Uni. Der Prof meinte zu uns letztens dass die Rekursion aufjedenfall bei der Prüfung vorkommen wird. Im internet und in den Büchern stehen zwar viele Sachen aber ich finde diese sachen viel zu theoretisch um es 100prozentig zu verstehen. Kann mir einer dabei weiterhelfen ?


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Feb 2016)

Moin,

welche konkreten Fragen hast Du denn?
Und poste deinen Code dazu!
*SO* wird Dir keiner helfen können ... 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## java.asker123 (23. Feb 2016)

Zu dem Code bin ich ja garnicht gekommen ich habe zwar par codes aber rein vom verständnis her habe ich Schwierigkeiten. Also was ist es und was macht es genau ich weis nur dass es sich selbst aufruft oder so


----------



## Flown (23. Feb 2016)

Warum haben wir den FAQ-Bereich, wenn keiner den liest? HIER


----------

